# Moving household stuff to Thailand



## Minca

Can anyone give me an idea of how much it would cost to ship/fly
furniture and household goods, plus a vehicle to Thailand? We are
planning to move to Thailand in the near future, possibly Hua Hin, but
don't know if it's feasible to take along our home furnishings etc. 
Any help you can give me with moving to Thailand would be appreciated.


----------



## HK_Brit

Minca said:


> Can anyone give me an idea of how much it would cost to ship/fly
> furniture and household goods, plus a vehicle to Thailand? We are
> planning to move to Thailand in the near future, possibly Hua Hin, but
> don't know if it's feasible to take along our home furnishings etc.
> Any help you can give me with moving to Thailand would be appreciated.


When I moved to Thailand, we used a shipping company and got part of a container. You pay by volume. If you have a lot, get a full container. If you are not Thai you will have to pay import tax on the shipment. Luckily we found out that and put it in my Thai wife's name, meant no tax on the furniture. You could be paying at least 3,000 UK Pounds. Get a quote from a shipping agent.

The problem is going to be the vehicle. Check the import tax rate. I think it is 100% tax. Certainly it is for new vehicles made outside Thailand. Thats why several manufacturers build cars in Thailand - Toyota, Ford, BMW etc.
I suspect it will be very expensive to import your vehicle.


----------



## Minca

HK_Brit said:


> When I moved to Thailand, we used a shipping company and got part of a container. You pay by volume. If you have a lot, get a full container. If you are not Thai you will have to pay import tax on the shipment. Luckily we found out that and put it in my Thai wife's name, meant no tax on the furniture. You could be paying at least 3,000 UK Pounds. Get a quote from a shipping agent.
> 
> The problem is going to be the vehicle. Check the import tax rate. I think it is 100% tax. Certainly it is for new vehicles made outside Thailand. Thats why several manufacturers build cars in Thailand - Toyota, Ford, BMW etc.
> I suspect it will be very expensive to import your vehicle.


Thanks Brit. That's not as expensive as I had thought, but I will have to
see what all we are going to move. It's a long way.


----------



## Cer

The Customs Department - Thailand


----------



## Cer

Cer said:


> The Customs Department - Thailand


>> Thai Customs <<

About household effects import


----------



## Cer

Cer said:


> The Customs Department - Thailand


about vehicles


----------



## sweenjr56

Good post and advice. I am also looking to relocate/semi-retire to Hua Hin in a few short years and this is something I'm always wrestling with. Moving things over there, what to take and what to pack. Would love to bring my BMW motorcycle over but will probably pick something up once I get there.


----------

